# Me-262 @ NNAM



## owen (Oct 23, 2010)

Below is a link to photos of the Me-262 arriving at NNAM in Pensacola.
Previously displayed at NAS Willow Grove for many years it now has a
new home. Photos show the aircraft just arrived, being reassembled,
in one piece, and some cockpit interior shots taken today. The most 
recent shots might well help modelers.......

Me-262 arrives NNAM 30SEP10 pictures from aviation photos on webshots


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2010)

Some good detail shots there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2010)

Excellent thanks for that!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## davparlr (Oct 24, 2010)

Being from Pensacola I am a big fan of the Naval Air Museum. I am excited that the Me262 has a new home there. I visit the museum every time I am in Pensacola.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2010)

Great pics, and nice to know she's got a new home. Thanks.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Oct 24, 2010)

Fearsome-looking machine there, Great photos.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2010)

and to think that all those years it was only 30 miles away at Willow Grove and I never went to see it!!!!!!


----------

